# Newbie question about Nootropics



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

Quick question about Nootropics
Where exactly do you get them? Besides ordering from the internet?


----------



## Tommygunz (Oct 6, 2009)

health and wellness stores like GNC, Super Supplements, Vitamin World, and natural food stores. if your looking for natural sources of course.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, however I can barely find any Nootropics that GNC or Vitamin Shoppe carries, besides stuff like Choline and Inositol.

Is there a list of stuff that's purchasable from vitamin shops?


----------



## Tommygunz (Oct 6, 2009)

i would suggest panax ginseng, ginkgo biloba, rhodiola rosea and phosphatidylserine. i have them as part of a supplement regimen i take for depersonalization and they completely obliterated my anxiety, reduced my stress, sharpened my mental acuity, increased my concentration and improved my memory in a very short time. you can take all of them together for the best results, accept i would leave out the ginkgo. if you look for these supplements by name you should be able to find them, especially if you have a super supplements in your area. other than the more natural "smart drugs" like the ones listed above, i believe you need a prescription.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

I guess what I am trying to say is. All of the nootropics that cause the most noteworthy effects are not found in places like gnc or vitaminshoppe.

You have to buy them from online sources like bodybuilding.com and others.

I'm not too sure I'm secure with that. I've had bad experiences buying things off the web before.


----------



## ofmelancholy (Apr 10, 2010)

there is an article for newbees about brain enhancement. It's beginners guide to brain enhancement.
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2833940/beginners_guide_to_brain_enhancement.html?cat=5


----------

